# 10' x 20'



## Aukai (May 20, 2020)

David here is my shop layout
left wall



Back wall



Center island, the table, and lathe are back to back






there is a MIG next to the TIG, with a work space for the lathe to the left in the photo



This is my 10' x 20' world.


----------



## ttabbal (May 20, 2020)

My organizational skills do not compare well...


----------



## DavidR8 (May 20, 2020)

I'm with @ttabbal!
Very well sorted!


----------



## Aukai (May 20, 2020)

I must admit that these are stock file footage photos, Shtuff is pretty much covered now, a new cleaning is in order.


----------



## HarryJM (May 20, 2020)

Aukai said:


> David here is my shop layout
> there is a MIG next to the TIG, with a work space for the lathe to the left in the photo
> 
> 
> ...


I like you shop layout and seeing you fire extinguisher reminded me that I need to purchase two of them for my shop.


----------

